# windows live messenger hijacked



## dragonfan (Oct 24, 2007)

hello everyone i just thought i'd let you all know that the windows live messenger program was hijacked it wasn't the current version installer at
all.i don't know how i noticed it but it was hijacked and i am awaiting microsoft to restore it to it's original version.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 24, 2007)

What?

Also: people actually use the official client?  Seriously?


----------



## Magnus (Oct 24, 2007)

lol so when does my computer go boom?


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 24, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Also: people actually use the official client?  Seriously?



I do.  It's my favorite IM client.

I have Trillian at the moment, used solely for AIM, simply because AIM6.5 doesn't play nice with Vista.


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Oct 24, 2007)

Maybe I'm just insane because I use Pidgin (GAIM) for everything and everything works just fine.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 24, 2007)

Hm.  Last time I checked, the official MSN client was an overloaded bloated lump of garbage.  Given that I still get people trying to rattle my screen or whatever the hell a nudge is, I am wary of expecting any better from its current incarnation.


----------



## Janglur (Oct 24, 2007)

For once, I have to agree with Eevee.

MSN/Windows Live is teh suck.


Trillian FTW.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 24, 2007)

Trillian can also suck my balls for deciding to limit me to a selection of ass-ugly skins rather than the theme I deliberately picked for every other goddamn program I run.

Also lol shareware.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 24, 2007)

There is one feature of Live Messenger I wouldn't mind seeing in Gaim Pidgin:

Ink Messages

Other than that...


----------



## Eevee (Oct 24, 2007)

I hear good things about the ink, but I'm not sure that belongs in an IM program.  Something along the lines of Inkscape's inkboard is far more appropriate; reuse an existing app's functionality and apply it to an IM network, instead of constantly duplicating work and tacking more frivolous garbage onto an IM client.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 24, 2007)

I just like being able to send messages as handwriting.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 24, 2007)

I recently switched to Pidgin from Trillian - it's a lot more lightweight (a few seconds to start up instead of Trillian's couple of minutes of thrashing), but feels a bit more cobbled together somehow. Still, the only thing I really dislike about it is the way that I still can't stop it from stealing my keyboard focus when someone IMs me - other than that it's fine.


----------



## Visimar (Oct 24, 2007)

People still use Windows Live Messenger? D=

I use Pidgin myself.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 24, 2007)

I use it, it ties into my Live account very nicely. But then, I don't mind running Yahoo, ICQ and MSN in the background instead of using a third part IM service that just 'ties' into the various networks.


----------



## darkdoomer (Oct 25, 2007)

AMSN
Trillian
Pidgin
Miranda
...
like if there wasnt enough alternatives to a bloated and unsecure im client, people keep using the worst version.

personally i believe it's a good thing that msn/live being attacked. i approve of these actions.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 25, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I recently switched to Pidgin from Trillian ... but feels a bit more cobbled together somehow.


Obvious you never used GAIM.  8)



			
				DavidN said:
			
		

> Still, the only thing I really dislike about it is the way that I still can't stop it from stealing my keyboard focus when someone IMs me - other than that it's fine.


Preferences > Conversations > Minimize new conversation windows



			
				Foxstar said:
			
		

> I use it, it ties into my Live account very nicely. But then, I don't mind running Yahoo, ICQ and MSN in the background instead of using a third part IM service that just 'ties' into the various networks.


I got pretty sick of that just from running AIM and ICQ and having something as simple as pressing Enter working differently.  I like consistency, I like being able to change settings just _once_, I like format agnosticism, and I like being able to just see _people_ instead of remember who uses what protocol.  Also, I hate all the ads and useless garbage all over every single corporate client now.

Also I am currently on *seven* different accounts, have an eighth registered that's actually just a bot account, and may need a ninth for a certain project.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 25, 2007)

I've got six accounts across four networks, myself.

The only thing I don't use Pidgin for is IRC. Let's face it, Pidgin as an IRC client blows.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 25, 2007)

IRC doesn't belong in any IM client.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 25, 2007)

That's why it sucks so much.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 25, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Preferences > Conversations > Minimize new conversation windows



That seemed like it should do it to me too - now most of the time the Buddy List jumps to the front instead whenever I get an IM. But it's still marginally preferable to accidentally typing a line of PHP to my mum.


----------



## dragonfan (Oct 30, 2007)

i use AIM msn yim and skype but i was having problems on msn that buddy names was getting erased and i don't know why.i've been protected a lot on my computer for a long time.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 30, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> That seemed like it should do it to me too - now most of the time the Buddy List jumps to the front instead whenever I get an IM.


Uh, I don't get that.  Minimize the window?  Or file a bug, if one doesn't already exist?



			
				DavidN said:
			
		

> But it's still marginally preferable to accidentally typing a line of PHP to my mum.


Caught writing PHP?  That _would_ be embarrassing.  8)


----------



## benanderson (Dec 21, 2007)

I use pidgin for AIM and I use aMSN as my msn client.
has ink messaging, custom skins, web cam chats, voice clips and so on... not bad for open source...  
multi-platform too (win32, bsd, linux and mac)


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm currently a Trillian user, but I'll probably be trying out Pidgin when I reformat and reinstall Windows on my computer (as there are a number of issues due to it being a salvage install [long story, hardware failure and RAID issues are parts of it]). I gave it a test run before, I think on my poor old laptop, but the interface felt rather clunky so I decided not to bother for the time being. :


----------



## Janglur (Dec 22, 2007)

I just like trillian.  It's easy to use, doesn't take up much space (In terms of HDD installation size, RAM consumption, CPU cycle consumption, and GUI!), it's hella fucking fast (most others can't remotely touch it) and supports all the clients I use and none of the clients I don't use.  And it has plugins for those.

Plus, it's IRC client is a lot easier to use.  At least half a dozen times, a new PoP player (my RPG) tried to get an IRC client.  Went with mIRC and couldn't figure it out, tried trillian and got it right off the bat.  It's just easier to use.

Plus it's neatly organized, and has a clean and sterile look.  Not filled with tons of advertisements, bloatware, 'features' and crap.


----------

